# Where were you guys?



## wasabi (Dec 5, 2006)

I tried all morning to get to talk to you,  but DC wouldn't load. Was it just me or was the server down? I was starting to panic here.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 5, 2006)

_Same for me Wasabi, I was forced to rest as I was told I sure missed all the fun here..._

_kadesma _


----------



## bullseye (Dec 5, 2006)

I just tried to post here that I, too, have been having trouble, but the post didn't take.  I actually had to work this afternoon!  I guess that I will have to console myself with the new Cook's Illustrated for now.


----------



## Constance (Dec 5, 2006)

I had trouble too, which cost me $$, because I got on eBay and ordered 3 new pair of earrings.  
Then I found this site where you make snowflakes for the Salvation Army...it's very cool! 

http://www.popularfront.com/snowdays/index.html?id=1490118&email_id=201088


----------



## Shunka (Dec 5, 2006)

Yup, just now was able to get on here. I was able to get on early this a.m. but not since until now. I missed everybody too!!


----------



## Dove (Dec 5, 2006)

I didn't get a chance to try or I might have paniced..have to have my dose of DC..
My boys came over and did some scrapeing on the front of my house..before dry rot set in. Then a new neighbor came over so I had a busy day.


----------



## MJ (Dec 5, 2006)

*Stupid server!*

We definitely had an issue with our server today, but I'm not sure exactly  what is was. 

Sorry everyone!


----------



## amber (Dec 5, 2006)

I was able to get on here this morning, but the rest of the day it was down.  Oh well, I baked cookies and wrote some Christmas cards, and actually worked out today.  

MJ, it's not your fault, stuff happens with servers.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 5, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> I tried all morning to get to talk to you,  but DC wouldn't load. Was it just me or was the server down? I was starting to panic here.



We were lookin' for you - we couldn't find you anywhere!!!!! "pooky lip"

Yes, it is being worked on.  Sometimes these things happen and sometimes there are kinks with a new server.  I just look at it as having the time to go do housework.


----------



## Gretchen (Dec 5, 2006)

I couldn't get on for 10 days last week and 2 days this week.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 6, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I just look at it as having the time to go do housework.



Oh, pew!  Housework?  Is that the same as being banished to the dreaded "time out" chair?  Haven't ya heard, dust keeps?  Sure missed you guys today.


----------



## GB (Dec 6, 2006)

A cable was cut at the datacenter that houses our server. This affected a lot of other sites as well.


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 6, 2006)

I wasn't able to gain access to DC all day Tuesday December 5, 2006.


----------



## Constance (Dec 7, 2006)

Just wondering...Has anyone checked out the Snowflakes site that I posted?


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 7, 2006)

Constance,

I've been to it and crewsk posted it last week sometime too.


----------

